# Help! I don’t know what this is.



## Tyler Bevers (Jun 20, 2020)

My tegu was exploring my room when I saw him starting to lift his tail to poop but only a little bit came out. Then I saw him wiping his butt which he does every time after a poop, but I noticed he was doing it for longer then normal. That’s when I saw it. I long pink tube coming out of his vent. After him dragging it on the floor for a little bit, it slowly went back in. I have not seen it since. What was the cause of this? Also, could it help determine the sex of the animal?


----------



## TripleTegus (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks like he dropped a hemipene. That would make him male for sure. I'm guessing he's about 2 or 3 years old and would say he's reached sexual maturity.


----------



## Tyler Bevers (Jun 20, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> Looks like he dropped a hemipene. That would make him male for sure. I'm guessing he's about 2 or 3 years old and would say he's reached sexual maturity.


He’s 11 months old and just over 3 feet long while growing about 2 inches a week.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jun 20, 2020)

11 months huh seems kinda early for a hemipene drop but he could be an early bloomer. Maybe some one with a little more insight will chime in.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 20, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> 11 months huh seems kinda early for a hemipene drop but he could be an early bloomer. Maybe some one with a little more insight will chime in.


I agree.


----------



## rantology (Jun 20, 2020)

Forgive my ignorance, can yall explain what a dropped hemipene means? Is it different than a prolapse? Normal?


----------



## TripleTegus (Jun 21, 2020)

rantology said:


> Forgive my ignorance, can yall explain what a dropped hemipene means? Is it different than a prolapse? Normal?


From what I understand as males become sexually mature their hemipenes just kind of pop out. I don't know the reasoning behind it, I've just heard of it happening from a few breeders. And apparently it is normal.


----------



## Britty (Jun 24, 2020)

Tyler Bevers said:


> My tegu was exploring my room when I saw him starting to lift his tail to poop but only a little bit came out. Then I saw him wiping his butt which he does every time after a poop, but I noticed he was doing it for longer then normal. That’s when I saw it. I long pink tube coming out of his vent. After him dragging it on the floor for a little bit, it slowly went back in. I have not seen it since. What was the cause of this? Also, could it help determine the sex of the animal?View attachment 14875


This looks like a prolapse :Treatment. If your *tegu* has *prolapsed*, soak him/her in a cool bath of water mixed with plenty of sugar. High concentrations of sugar in water encourage swollen tissue (ie: the*prolapsed* tissue) to shrink back into the body. ... Some *tegus* may *prolapse* repeatedly for no clear reason.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 24, 2020)

rantology said:


> Forgive my ignorance, can yall explain what a dropped hemipene means? Is it different than a prolapse? Normal?



A hemipene is basically a reptiles penis. They have 2 penises attached to their own separate testicle. So it coming out means that it was getting engorged... kinda like a mammal penis. So basically what we're looking at is a reptile bone, I guess?


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> From what I understand as males become sexually mature their hemipenes just kind of pop out. I don't know the reasoning behind it, I've just heard of it happening from a few breeders. And apparently it is normal.



Seems young at 11 months. I would be worried that there might also be an impaction which can cause the hemipenes to be pushed out as they strain. The only problem with that is they can dry out and/or get infected if they don't retract properly, or have a hard time going back where they belong. So - gotta watch that close. I had that issue with my male, but was able to assist with gently tucking (like tucking a pair of socks) the hemipene back into the vent. Best if it goes (or retracts) on it's own, but my male was having probs with impaction, and it wasn't returning on it's own. It shouldn't stay out very long. I read about this before helping with it....it wasn't hard to achieve. My male hasn't had the prob at all since then. So, just that one time. 

Owning Tegus is not for sissies.


----------



## Wickedtactical (Jun 24, 2020)

Morning wood is all!


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

Btw, Rantology....(notice how I jumped over the guy jokes?  ).....I'm thinking that the prolapse is a more severe case where different tissue is also protruding out of the vent. Not just the hemipene, which can happen occasionally without problems. It's usually because of straining due to impaction. I believe the remedy is the same though....better to get it back in instead of leaving it out. (This would be the tissue inside the cloaca.)

I think the Tegus are amazingly tolerant when it comes to being treated. I got some weird looks that's for sure, but all in all...it wasn't a fight. Do they sense they're getting help? I think so. I'm sure that my male that had the impaction understood how relief came after days and days of straining to go.


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

Anybody hear from @gone_awry about her Tegu that she was taking to the vet?


----------



## rantology (Jun 24, 2020)

I'd never really heard it called "dropped" hemipene before, though I guess I have occasionally seen it in other reptiles over the years. Good to know though, that sure would have freaked me out and I would instantly have thought it was a prolapse.


----------



## Debita (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah, I can see where the confusion is too....but the hemipene is a much larger protrusion when it happens. (Here comes the guy jokes...) The tissue prolapse is usually right up around the vent. I've seen pics and I think it could be compared to hemorrhoids in humans, but more serious in Tegus.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jun 24, 2020)

rantology said:


> I'd never really heard it called "dropped" hemipene before, though I guess I have occasionally seen it in other reptiles over the years. Good to know though, that sure would have freaked me out and I would instantly have thought it was a prolapse.


I'm sure there's a more technical term for it but that's just what I've heard it referred to by a couple local breeders here in Central Florida


----------



## Amy Broxham (Jun 24, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> Looks like he dropped a hemipene. That would make him male for sure. I'm guessing he's about 2 or 3 years old and would say he's reached sexual maturity.


Yep! Mine does that every time he poops!


----------



## TripleTegus (Jun 24, 2020)

Amy Broxham said:


> Yep! Mine does that every time he poops!


Yeah it seems no matter the species them things have a mind of their own.


----------



## DrGonzoB&W (Jun 24, 2020)

Tyler Bevers said:


> My tegu was exploring my room when I saw him starting to lift his tail to poop but only a little bit came out. Then I saw him wiping his butt which he does every time after a poop, but I noticed he was doing it for longer then normal. That’s when I saw it. I long pink tube coming out of his vent. After him dragging it on the floor for a little bit, it slowly went back in. I have not seen it since. What was the cause of this? Also, could it help determine the sex of the animal?View attachment 14875





TripleTegus said:


> Yeah it seems no matter the species them things have a mind of their own.


Might take him for an exam just to make sure its not a prolapse. Plus, its never a bad idea to have him checked out from time to time to make sure he is on track with growth and healthy.


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 24, 2020)

rantology said:


> I'd never really heard it called "dropped" hemipene before, though I guess I have occasionally seen it in other reptiles over the years. Good to know though, that sure would have freaked me out and I would instantly have thought it was a prolapse.



I'm sure would've thought the same thing, especially with less experience than you, I'm 85% sure I would've freaked out and assumed it was a prolapse. I only know the textbook terms and all that jazz. But I wouldn't know what to do about it other than take them to the vet... but if this is ever to happen to me, it's possible to help them get it back in? And then take them to the vet?


----------



## RareDragonkeeper (Jun 24, 2020)

DrGonzoB&W said:


> Might take him for an exam just to make sure its not a prolapse. Plus, its never a bad idea to have him checked out from time to time to make sure he is on track with growth and healthy.



Safest option


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 24, 2020)

Tyler Bevers said:


> My tegu was exploring my room when I saw him starting to lift his tail to poop but only a little bit came out. Then I saw him wiping his butt which he does every time after a poop, but I noticed he was doing it for longer then normal. That’s when I saw it. I long pink tube coming out of his vent. After him dragging it on the floor for a little bit, it slowly went back in. I have not seen it since. What was the cause of this? Also, could it help determine the sex of the animal?View attachment 14875





DrGonzoB&W said:


> Might take him for an exam just to make sure its not a prolapse. Plus, its never a bad idea to have him checked out from time to time to make sure he is on track with growth and healthy.





Tyler Bevers said:


> My tegu was exploring my room when I saw him starting to lift his tail to poop but only a little bit came out. Then I saw him wiping his butt which he does every time after a poop, but I noticed he was doing it for longer then normal. That’s when I saw it. I long pink tube coming out of his vent. After him dragging it on the floor for a little bit, it slowly went back in. I have not seen it since. What was the cause of this? Also, could it help determine the sex of the animal?View attachment 14875ef


D


Tyler Bevers said:


> My tegu was exploring my room when I saw him starting to lift his tail to poop but only a little bit came out. Then I saw him wiping his butt which he does every time after a poop, but I noticed he was doing it for longer then normal. That’s when I saw it. I long pink tube coming out of his vent. After him dragging it on the floor for a little bit, it slowly went back in. I have not seen it since. What was the cause of this? Also, could it help determine the sex of the animal?View attachment 14875



Definitely not hemipenes & as others mentioned could be prolapse but looks more intestinal to me. I would highly recommend you bring your tegu in to a vet immediately. My male is 11 years old so I’ve seen his hemipenes countless times over the years after he’s gone to the bathroom & what you have pictured is not hemipenes. Hope you can figure this out soon, best wishes.


----------



## Dylan koch (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks to me could be some sort of parasite which would 100% explain him dragging his butt! Unless it's a really bad prolapse with intestines coming out, but since you didnt lift up by tail for better pics. And when my tegu had prolapse. Mine wasnt a serve case I just use lube to push back in if it didnt after a sugar soak. And also massage stomach gently down with light pressure until finally pooped. And after 2 days was normal


----------



## Dylan koch (Jun 25, 2020)

Because even during mine they never drag their butts or regular pooping make me think it could be parasites


----------



## Debita (Jun 25, 2020)

RareDragonkeeper said:


> I'm sure would've thought the same thing, especially with less experience than you, I'm 85% sure I would've freaked out and assumed it was a prolapse. I only know the textbook terms and all that jazz. But I wouldn't know what to do about it other than take them to the vet... but if this is ever to happen to me, it's possible to help them get it back in? And then take them to the vet?



I was a little sheepish at first when I helped with my males' prob - but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. Very gently, not hard at all. I have seen the dropped hemipene since that time, but it retracts on it's own. I'm not one to run to the doctor, or the vet at the slightest prob though. There's a lot we can do if we're willing. If any prob persists...then the vet is best.


----------

